# Destructive dog when left alone, PLEASE HELP!



## kait&quinn (Apr 30, 2012)

I have crated Quinn when we couldn't be home with her since I brought her home at 8 weeks. She is now 11 months old and I still have to crate her when we leave or she will tear something up. She's so good when we're home, she has tons of toys that she keeps herself occupied with, we have a three year old pit bull that we are able to trust while gone and they get along great. I don't have to crate her at night, she does fine out and about, but if we leave the house, she becomes destructive.

The first time I tried leaving her out of the crate, she did fine for the first few weeks but then she started chewing up little things and it eventually progressed into couch cushions, throw pillows (oh the feathers!) favorite shoes and so on. I realize it's probably a bit of separation anxiety (she usually follows me everywhere through the house) and I also realize she is still a puppy. BUT, I hate to leave her in a crate all day (we both work full time), even though I have someone come by and let them outside in the middle of the day, it'd be nice to be able to let her roam freely when we aren't home. I know she doesn't enjoy the crate (we have to use carabiners and zip ties or she breaks out!) she won't touch any toys or chewies I put in with her until I come home and let her out. Has anyone had a similar experience and if so, what did you do to solve it?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My girl was the same way as a baby. Bad seperation anxiety. She grew out of it, as long as I keep the garbage and anythinf TRULY valuable out of reach lol.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your dog is only 11 months old and you are surprised that she's still destructive when left home alone? Your dog is still very young for this and needs to be crated for her safety. There are some dogs that can be trusted loose this early, but not many.

My own puppy is 10 months old and there's no way I would leave him loose alone. I would come home to a disaster area if I did.

This isn't separation anxiety, it's a bored puppy.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is what I would do (a lot of people claim my method can't work, but it has worked with many dogs for me.) I would pick up everything that she can get into that is dangerous, expensive, sentimental, and tempting to her. Shut all your bedroom and bathroom doors. Ideally, have only 2-3 rooms available for her access (more or less depending on how your house is set up.) Leave for 20 minutes (say running up to the local bakery) and come home. If she got into something, correct her however you would have corrected her if you saw her doing it (like picking up the object and sternly saying no, or bad girl, whatever it is you use.) If she was good, give her a treat. Keep doing 20 minutes until you are successful. Then try 45 and do the same thing. Keep making the time longer. I've done this with all of my dogs and all of them have been able to be home alone uncrated by 6 months (got them at 8 weeks or under) with NO destruction except 1 dog who took about a year. Luckily, her destruction wasn't destruction, it was just annoying. She moved everything- blankets, pillows, couch cushions, coats. Good luck. Don't give up your dog is still young.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Not separation anxiety just bored and she discovered that when you are gone those things you taught her are not allowed are all of a sudden free game.

The crate prevents her from learning bad habits until she is ready. Unfortunately she has just learned some very bad habits.

If you have a room that is safe from destruction (laundry or mudroom type?) that might be an option and leave her with some toys to stimulate her and some safe things to chew on.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yup. Read that wrong. Listen to them


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

vicky2200 said:


> Here is what I would do (a lot of people claim my method can't work, but it has worked with many dogs for me.) I would pick up everything that she can get into that is dangerous, expensive, sentimental, and tempting to her. Shut all your bedroom and bathroom doors. Ideally, have only 2-3 rooms available for her access (more or less depending on how your house is set up.) Leave for 20 minutes (say running up to the local bakery) and come home. If she got into something, correct her however you would have corrected her if you saw her doing it (like picking up the object and sternly saying no, or bad girl, whatever it is you use.) If she was good, give her a treat. Keep doing 20 minutes until you are successful. Then try 45 and do the same thing. Keep making the time longer. I've done this with all of my dogs and all of them have been able to be home alone uncrated by 6 months (got them at 8 weeks or under) with NO destruction except 1 dog who took about a year. Luckily, her destruction wasn't destruction, it was just annoying. She moved everything- blankets, pillows, couch cushions, coats. Good luck. Don't give up your dog is still young.


:thumbup:


----------



## kait&quinn (Apr 30, 2012)

Elaine said:


> Your dog is only 11 months old and you are surprised that she's still destructive when left home alone? Your dog is still very young for this and needs to be crated for her safety. There are some dogs that can be trusted loose this early, but not many.
> 
> My own puppy is 10 months old and there's no way I would leave him loose alone. I would come home to a disaster area if I did.
> 
> This isn't separation anxiety, it's a bored puppy.


I'm not surprised she does it, like I said, I realize she is still a puppy. I'm just looking for tips or suggestions on how to get her to quit and effective ways to discipline her when she does destroy something. We are in a rental so I cant really afford to leave her out in the hopes she'll learn (forgot to mention she has already ripped a few sections of carpet out :crazy: ) when I have left her out in the past, I didn't give her total free reign, I close certain doors and put some baby gates up, I pick up anything I can see her destroying. But it never fails, she will find something to wreck (carpet, couch, etc..) if boredom is the issue, any tips on how to cure that while we're out? Like I said, she loves her toys and keeps herself occupied while we're home and has quite the variety as I'm always looking for something that will keep her attention for this very purpose. 

Thanks for all the replies so far, I appreciate any help and ideas I can get at this point


----------



## kait&quinn (Apr 30, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> Here is what I would do (a lot of people claim my method can't work, but it has worked with many dogs for me.) I would pick up everything that she can get into that is dangerous, expensive, sentimental, and tempting to her. Shut all your bedroom and bathroom doors. Ideally, have only 2-3 rooms available for her access (more or less depending on how your house is set up.) Leave for 20 minutes (say running up to the local bakery) and come home. If she got into something, correct her however you would have corrected her if you saw her doing it (like picking up the object and sternly saying no, or bad girl, whatever it is you use.) If she was good, give her a treat. Keep doing 20 minutes until you are successful. Then try 45 and do the same thing. Keep making the time longer. I've done this with all of my dogs and all of them have been able to be home alone uncrated by 6 months (got them at 8 weeks or under) with NO destruction except 1 dog who took about a year. Luckily, her destruction wasn't destruction, it was just annoying. She moved everything- blankets, pillows, couch cushions, coats. Good luck. Don't give up your dog is still young.





Maybe I'm trying too much too soon? I will give this a try. I would be so happy if she _just_ moved things around! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Czech. Schutzhund (Apr 2, 2012)

Crate it.


----------



## Czech. Schutzhund (Apr 2, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> Here is what I would do (a lot of people claim my method can't work, but it has worked with many dogs for me.) I would pick up everything that she can get into that is dangerous, expensive, sentimental, and tempting to her. Shut all your bedroom and bathroom doors. Ideally, have only 2-3 rooms available for her access (more or less depending on how your house is set up.) Leave for 20 minutes (say running up to the local bakery) and come home. If she got into something, correct her however you would have corrected her if you saw her doing it (like picking up the object and sternly saying no, or bad girl, whatever it is you use.) If she was good, give her a treat. Keep doing 20 minutes until you are successful. Then try 45 and do the same thing. Keep making the time longer. I've done this with all of my dogs and all of them have been able to be home alone uncrated by 6 months (got them at 8 weeks or under) with NO destruction except 1 dog who took about a year. Luckily, her destruction wasn't destruction, it was just annoying. She moved everything- blankets, pillows, couch cushions, coats. Good luck. Don't give up your dog is still young.



Well written. 

I taught my 10 day puppy to use the computer and post here on this forum.

When he was a day old, every time he went to the computer and sniffed I gave him a treat. And then I started by teaching him to touch the key board with his paws and to run the mouse with his nose.

When he mastered microsoft word and excel, I applauded and gave him more treats.

By the time the pup was 5 days old, he had stolen my credit card and opened an account on Brazzers. Guess he misunderstood the colloquial term used for certain human females for the original term applicable to female dogs. But he was smart enough not to check the box next to "recurring membership". 

Now he is 10 days old, and he is typing this as I dictate and partly let him mind read.

Everything is possible, or at least you can claim is possible on the internet forums.

And yeah, just ... crate that dog.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Just another thing to try is my boy whad to be crated for a while as well but I realized that in my room he was a perfect angel as that is where we slept and would be together a lot. Maybe isolating your dog into one room like a utility room or even your room may be a way to slowly transition to letting her be free. Also a frozen kong is a god's gift to dog owners so I don't know what toys your using to keep your dog occupied but that is one that can definately help keep a puppy entertained (I recommend peanut butter )


----------

